# Wyoming coyote hunt....kinda



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

So myself and a friend of mine headed up to Wyoming early Friday morning. We made it to our hunting area right at first light and started calling. We made two or three unsuccessful stands and then the weather turned, the wind started howling and the snow started falling. The snow I can call in but the thirty mph breeze made things a little tough so we decided to go for a ride instead. Has any one ever told you that when the wind blows in Wyoming the snow drifts? I was aware of this and had planned accordingly by packing three shovels. It was fun busting drifts and we only had to dig out of two. Here are some pics of the winter fun in Wyoming.[attachment=2:2u9w0pz0]kemerrer 2009 003.jpg[/attachment:2u9w0pz0][attachment=1:2u9w0pz0]kemerrer 2009 002.jpg[/attachment:2u9w0pz0][attachment=0:2u9w0pz0]kemerrer 2009 001.jpg[/attachment:2u9w0pz0]


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

That drift dont look like it is on the road!! I hope I am wrong. I would hate to think someone is driving where they are not supposed to.


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

Burried some where under all that snow is a two track road 8) Thats how we ended up getting stuck I was not about to leave the trail just to get around some little drifts :mrgreen:


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Thats good. I see a lot of people in the desert making their own trails. It is amazing that it is almost a Utah plate on the vehicle. I have seen it in Utah, Nevada and Wyoming.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I've been stuck in Wyoming for 28 years, kinda like it.

Good grief, be careful.


----------



## bowhunter301 (Sep 11, 2007)

thats a nice truck!


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

Toyota all the way, some old parts and some new but toyota thru and thru 8) 
Thanks


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

So are you the one they talked about on the local radio station here? They were doing regional news and said 2 rabbit hunters were rescued in Sweetwater Co. They called on their cell phone but didn't really know where they were...


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

Not us, we knew where we were the whole time, it was the coyotes that were lost. They just could not find their way to the promised land courtesy of the 22-250 :roll: But every so once in a while one does make a wrong turn.[attachment=0:236iwn2j]Picture 002.jpg[/attachment:236iwn2j]


----------

